# Please suggest a Gene Café roast profile for Kona beans



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I have not yet got the hang of developing roast profiles for my Gene CBR-101. I have about a kilo of green beans from a farm in Kona, Hawaii, which were sent to me by a relative who lives next door to the farm. They are about a year old. They are washed and have almost no chaff. I tried the following profile on them, with pretty unfortunate results: they are simply unpalatable as Chemex brewed coffee (weird, off-putting flavour that I can't describe):

225g initial load; 189g after roasting (16% weight loss)

- 238C to First Crack (10' 43") - I never heard a steady First Crack, this was the 4th individual pop

- Lowered to 235C (11' 35")

- Started COOL cycle (14' 35") - by colour (I never heard 2nd Crack)

Here's what the just roasted beans looked like:









I'd like to try next for a medium rather than a medium-dark roast (which is what I ended up with, but I have no idea what to do to correct the previous, failed profile. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Matt


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Mathof

May be a little on the dark side. Last Kona I had were from Kona purplemountain which were really good at a medium roast. If you have the BB guide might try following a gentle rise slow muted finish as suspect these might be a softer bean @DavecUK ? or if you not looked already there may be a Kona in the roast logs on the coffeetimes database.

If above is complete tosh then next best guess would be to follow a Cuban/ Panama profile if you can find one (sorry, out and about)

Lovely delicate flavours, slightly floral if can get it right.

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

...dupe post


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd also go for a medium, perhaps edging on the light side for these. They are grown at a fairly low altitude, so yeah I'd be a bit wary of overdoing things heat wise. Also Kona and coffee grown "near" the Kona belt can vary hugely in quality, a photo of a bowl of the green coffee would be quite interesting.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. Here is a bowl of the green beans; in fact, they look tan in this untouched photo, but to my naked eye they are a pale shade of green.

View attachment 22487


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a go with the gentle rise, slow muted finish, and this is the result:









I'll taste them in a day or two, but aside from a little scorching here and there, they look much better. BTW, these are definitely Kona belt beans, from a certified source. I've been to the adjoining property, where my brother lives and farms an acre or so of coffee for his own use.

Matt


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

They look much better.

John


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

After about five days, these beans started tasting wonderful: flowery, delicate, yet rich and soft. No bitterness at all.

Matt



mathof said:


> I had a go with the gentle rise, slow muted finish, and this is the result:
> 
> View attachment 22552
> 
> ...


----------

